# What brand betta pellets are best?



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

Everyone is always asking about betta foods. Which brand do you think is best?


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

I feed mine Hikari Bio Gold


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

I normally just use these betta flakes that I have, but I recently got a sample of the Hikari betta pellets, and Bruce LOVES them! So yeah, I'll have to wait and see if his colors turn more vibrant but so far I like them.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Aqueon. Don't use flakes, they are really bad for water quality.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

u forget the option for .. multiple ones ^_^

i feed
NLS betta formula
NLS thera+a formula
Hikari bio-gold


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I've been using the NLS small fish formula because I couldn't find the betta formula. So far I don't see anything different with coloring or health, so I'm not going to kill myself looking for the betta version.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

SnowySurface: The Small fish formula is actually better because it has higher protien. Plus I think that the smaller pellets are easier to digest. 


IMHO, asking what the best pellet is probably won't yield very accurate results. Hikari used to be one of the best foods on the market, but they changed the formula. Unfortunately, people keep buying it because they have such a good reputation. 

Good foods are based solely on ingredients, which is why there are some that are scientifically proven to be better than others based on the dietary needs of bettas. Feeding your betta food that has a first ingredient that is wheat is like feeding a cat a vegetarian diet. Their bodies are just not set up to digest greens. It is probably why a lot of bettas have bloat problems. That and freeze dried bloodworms...


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I voted New Life Spectrum. I use the Betta Formula and love it. The tiny pellets are perfect for small Betta mouths, the ingredients are high quality, and since using it none of my Betta's have had constipation problems.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

most I can't comment on, haven't used and or not available.

I do like ones that have fish as the primary ingredients. But I prefer frozen.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

S you encourage cannibalism? I use Aqueon. I works and is cheap.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

fishman12 said:


> S you encourage cannibalism? I use Aqueon. I works and is cheap.


Whole Fish Meal (Whole salmon, herring & other mixed fishes) is the first ingredient of Aqueon. Most fish eat other fish. Unless they are herbivores, they need meat! And bettas are 100% carnivores!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Cannibals you mean... Ha jk I know it dun be important.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I feed Aqueon because it's the best I can find here. The store that sells it is closing so I'll be buying NLS online. That, by far is the best pellet you can buy. I think the Hikari used to be just as good until they changed to more wheat ingredients.


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

Hikari and New Life Spectrum are ties. Any more votes?


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

I voted for NLS. :]


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have 2,000 Bettas. (approximately) I've tried several different brands including Tetramin Betta pellets, Wardley's; Betta Pro and Hikari mini bites for juveniles. Most of the regular Betta pellets vary in size from one container to the next and I've had to rescue a few and lost a few younger Bettas from choking to death on them. Then a friend told me about Ken's fish food. I now use his Super Color 1.0 mm Betta pellets exlusively. Not only can I feed it to younger Bettas without worrying about them choking on them but it also lets me go longer between water changes without fouling their water. I highly recommend it as well as the Tropical Flake food I feed my Bettas and Cichlid pellets I feed my Quetzal Cichlids.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I use HBH Betta Bites. I heard they are good, plus they float for a good while and are small.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know what the _best_ betta pellet is but I know my betta loves the food he gets now. First time I introduced the pellets, it was like watching a pacman game in action.

Availability is also a problem in my area. Glad I found something decent that can purchased in the area.


----------



## Jorjor2 (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't think Hikari is what it used to be. I was at petco a few months back and looked at the ingredients and it had in fact been changed, so now wheat is the first ingredient. NLS on the other hand have krill and herring meal as the first two ingredients, followed by wheat, seaweed extract and then various fruits/veggies.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Jorjor2 said:


> I don't think Hikari is what it used to be. I was at petco a few months back and looked at the ingredients and it had in fact been changed, so now wheat is the first ingredient. NLS on the other hand have krill and herring meal as the first two ingredients, followed by wheat, seaweed extract and then various fruits/veggies.


Exactly. Which is why I strongly believe if the "best" is based on scientific facts then NLS would come out on top. Unfortunately Hikari is still strongly supported by many because of the good (and well earned) reputation it has even when the quality of the product has gone down by quite a severe amount. :evil:


----------



## OMB (Nov 6, 2011)

I haven't tried him with other food - but Sully goes crazy for his Aqueon betta pellets. He sees me opening the jar and he wiggles like crazy - like he's wagging his veiltail! I've tried with other jars and he doesn't have the same reaction (for instance, his freezedried bloodworms, which I no longer feed him since he wouldn't eat them).


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I voted for NLS, I first used the Aqueon and I liked it the price was good and it lasted (untill I dumped over 3/4 of it all over my floor when stooping to feed my divided tank which is on the bottom shelf of a computer desk now fish tank stand >.<) but by that time I bought NLS, I was at petco comparing all the different protein levels and ingredients and have heard alot of good about NLS and I really like it, It is mixed with left over Aqueon right now so my fish get alil of each now, but I really like both. My picky eater hercules even eats them and he wasnt one for pellets when I got him.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

my fish like the Aqueon pellets but they sink too fast, some don't float at all. So they eat the one they see, and two sink to the bottom.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I just got some of the NLS small fish. kind of hard to feed a consistent amount because the pellets are so small, but the ingredient list is great and my fish seem to be enjoying it (not that there seems to be anything they won't eat, lol). I've also used the hikari micro wafers which have better ingredients than the current bio gold


----------

